# Got my first plane of eBay



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

I just received a plane I got on eBay a week ago
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220870100694

Not sure if $29+shipping is a reasonable price or not, but the plane is in perfect condition and I was able to make some nice thin shavings.

This is my first #4 plane, so I have nothing to compare it to (have a Stanley blockplane), but overall I think it is a decent plane for a beginner like me. Now I just hope I can get some play time over the weekend 

Jesper


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a real nice plane...well worth $39 to your door! :thumbsup: Congrats. $40 wouldn't buy much in a new plane these days.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like you did ok. Now the fun begins.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful....and you were able to use it right out of the box???? sweeeeeet......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice find. Worth the price in that condition (I'm pretty sure I bid on that one :smile only way to get much cheaper is to buy rougher ones and clean em up! Have fun!

Did you lap the sole and sharpen it up yet?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

If you've never heard of the slippery slope, look out. I started with a junk new Stanley #4 and then inherited my fathers planes. Found out what a difference quality tools made. 

Became allergic to wood dust of several species, so switched to mostly using antique tools. That was a good excuse to buy more. One of these days I need to count and catalog all I have.


----------

